# car insurance.



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

What insurance are you guys on? im 21....22 in january and looking for a cheap insurance any recommendations? really struggling this year top find anything close to last years quote of 750 everything is coming in around 1200... my renewal was 1400!!!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Guess it all depends on the car you're trying to insure as at your age you're likely to get stitched, sadly!  

I use Elephant.co.uk and pay around £900 in total for my Megane 225 and Twingo 133 but I'm 29 now.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

try putting your parents down as named drivers


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

These threads are pointless to me as everything is on a case by case basis and so an insurance company who is cheap for some won't be for others. It also seems to be something asked at least once a week on every forum I go on. Sorry to snap a bit at you lol. Just seen it covered a billion times


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't think there's much you can do TBH as all the insurance companies appear to have decided to shaft those under 40 who drive cars with engines bigger than 1 litre and carsthat are worth more than 50p...

Have you considered coverbox/insure the box? Mine's about £100 cheaper through those although still looking at £250 more than last year!

Another lifeline might be classic policies. A friend of a friend has a 2003 Honda S2000 on a classic policy and is paying £400 a year! That's going to be my last resort


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

also try a insurance broaker there is one just up the road from me and a few of my family and friends have been to him and hes beating all their renewal prices


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

hoikey said:


> These threads are pointless to me as everything is on a case by case basis and so an insurance company who is cheap for some won't be for others. It also seems to be something asked at least once a week on every forum I go on. Sorry to snap a bit at you lol. Just seen it covered a billion times


Very helpful....


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

detaillover said:


> Very helpful....


Try flicking through the hundreds of threads asking the same question, how's that?


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel free to give us a try, we offer a discount for DW members.. 

Tel: 0208 3645500


----------



## Dayjw (Nov 5, 2011)

Try Admiral, they're pretty good. Either on your own or multicar. I'm on my own with my parents both as named driver (adding a female brings it down lots!) and my insurance is £1300 on a Punto GT Turbo 

Edit: I'm 20 btw


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if this is on the car i think it is mate then i have just renewed mine and got some mad quotes... insurance has gone up 30% dont forget...although i have to somewhat agree hoikey the variables are huge when it comes to insurance.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

/thread


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wtf you insuring Alan a fighter jet?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A 1.4 Daewoo Kalos


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Try LV Alan, phone them up, they didn't quote on comparison, were 3k online and 2.2 over the phone after a bit of banter!


----------

